# Planning Mercedes SL 560 conversion (?!)



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

if you truly want to build critical mass in those influential circles i would think you will need a fairly large budget. go all out like the car deserves.big AC systems and lithium batteries.for a 40 mile range a lithium pack will be a little less expensive than a pack for someone who is shooting for a lot more range,but pricey still. a big DC system will be a little less expensive than an AC system,but i think the AC will give you your range a little easier.just my opinion. good luck with your project!!


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

since1969 said:


> Yes, that's right, 1986 560 SL -- all 3,650 pounds of it. I bought it as a donor car despite its famous weight, power steering, power brakes, power windows, power antenna, power this, power that. A highly unlikely EV conversion, yes, especially for someone who has never done anything like this before. But I LOVE this car.
> 
> Maybe I haven't read enough "newbie" threads, but I may be unique in that I partially want to do the conversion out of a commitment to the car itself, and to its venerable body style. A lot of people come to me and say -- "hey -- that's always been my dream car" -- well, how would they feel if it were electric instead of an unforgivable 12MPG pollution monster? We live in Santa Monica and this car moves in some influential circles -- if it were running around with the word "electric" on its bumper and its own website I think some critical mass might follow.
> 
> ...


it will work , need to spend more on batteries . there's a 928 porsche in San Jose that was lightened and came out 200 lbs. heavier then a 914 conversion . nothing rides like a Benz .


----------



## manic_monkey (Jun 24, 2008)

Do it. Do it, do it, do it, do it. 

Youve have a car you love, so regardless of cost, its going to be worth it to you. 

does make me think of how nice a jaguar xjs would be in electric though


----------



## since1969 (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey, thanks so far for the responses and the encouragement. This is pretty thrilling really -- I was expecting "forget it!" because of the car's weight. 

A few questions:

-- joseph3354 suggests *AC over DC*, and I reckon he's right. But I'm pretty clueless. Any other feedback on that question? 

-- Plus, if I were to go with *lithium iron batteries for a 40-mile range*, can anyone speculate on the likelihood of having to put batteries in the trunk and/or passenger compartment? Philosophical question. At a certain point, is it just a matter of each additional battery adding another couple of miles of distance? That is -- could I fill the engine compartment and gas-tank space with batteries and say -- well, OK, now I'm getting 20 miles a day and that's adequate, and then wait like that until the lithium ions are ready for us to use? (That is, I am hoping to keep space to carry groceries, etc.) Am I making any sense here? 

-- joseph3354 (or others), when you suggest a *"fairly large budget"* with the AC system and a lithium pack, what do you have in mind? Even a pretty wide range would be helpful for planning. Haven't taken a paycheck for 6 months -- this economy is REALLY stifling innovation -- but when it all comes at once I might be able to get a serious head start on this project. 

Too much information I know. 

Finally, *Manic Monkey* -- hardly a day goes by when I don't speculate on how nice a Jaguar XJ-S would be in electric! Still no matter what, as with all the cars, 99% of the beauty would be under the hood.


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

i only suggest ac over dc to impress the "influential circles" it just "seems " more impressive because it costs more,but it is slightly more efficient than dc as well. about 12-13k should get you the lithium batteries for 40 mile range. another 7k or so for an ac system?(anybody?).it's a great idea if you need to impress the "right" people!


----------



## since1969 (Jul 12, 2008)

ha ha, maybe I should clarify -- the _car_ runs in "influential circles" -- not me. 

Actually at the end of the day I'd like to be able to argue that a person could convert his (or her) ideal car for the same or less money than buying a new neighborhood electric or gas hybrid. A 3400-pound EV conversion will not be as green as a street-legal golf cart, but it might bring a lot of folks on board this movement, and obviously, no need for me to say, when it starts to happen the financial strength will be in the numbers. 

So spending less would be better for that reason -- and also for the normal reason too. Thanks joseph3354, I've been dying to have this very dialogue for a long time.


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

ah...i see. well...you could point out that $20k to convert a mercedes sl is still a better deal than a $16k street legal golf cart! 

it'll go faster too!!


----------



## rctous (Jun 18, 2008)

joseph3354 said:


> i only suggest ac over dc to impress the "influential circles" it just "seems " more impressive because it costs more,but it is slightly more efficient than dc as well. about 12-13k should get you the lithium batteries for 40 mile range. another 7k or so for an ac system?(anybody?).it's a great idea if you need to impress the "right" people!


\\

Then all the other accesories will be aprox 3-5 K custom couplers mounts trays relays contactors dc dc converters etc, if you can do it all yourself I would be budgeting 25-30K.

Just my realities I am seeing


Brian


----------



## joseph3354 (Apr 2, 2008)

rctous said:


> \\
> 
> Then all the other accesories will be aprox 3-5 K custom couplers mounts trays relays contactors dc dc converters etc, if you can do it all yourself I would be budgeting 25-30K.
> 
> ...


i see what your're saying brian.electroauto.com has complete ac kits for about 12k "batteries not included". but if you follow your own advice and "shop around" i think you can beat that down to around 8k.do some of the work yourself and save the labor charges and you could surely come in under 25K,or go dc and you definitely come in under 25k for complete conversion.just my opinion.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

If you've got the moula, a properly sized AC system will allow you to dump the tranny so you've lost some weight. Some DC guys have done it too but AC motors will turn a lot more RPM.

And moula = 300lb LI pack versus a 1600lb lead sled. Where could you pack that much led? Mine will have 26 T125's if I can find the place to put them but I doub't you could put that many in this ride.

Do your homework and you'll learn a lot. Reduce weight wherever you can. Best of luck to ya.


----------



## fonzi (Apr 18, 2014)

12 years later. Technology has come a long way. I’ve got manual trans r107 cars like this 560sl, and am not afraid of changing transmissions to make it happen. 

Has anyone done a Mercedes R107 SL or c107 SLC ???


----------



## mons2b (Nov 17, 2015)

I love electric cars and conversions but it is too much hyperbole to say "unforgivable mpg" or "dinosaur". It was made in 1986. It was adequate for its day. There is nothing to forgive. Would you call a steam train a dinosaur too? Well I don't and never will. These man made machines were made for their day. I've seen other people say similar things and completely disagree. I may one day drive electric most of the time but will probably always keep a fuel powered car because like anything mechanical they have their own charm. If anyone said it was "unforgivable" my reply would be short.


----------

